# Lister Powered Alternator



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a friend that moved to Alaska last year, for a while he stopped answering emails and we lost track of him - thought he may have gotten eaten by bears. lol

Heard from him last week and he's alive, well and still doing what he does best, improvising.

He posted a video on youtube showing a lister powered alternator he uses to provide power to his "Homestead". He doesn't mention it in the video but says it will run for 12 hours on a gallon of gas and also has it set up to run on propane but says the gas is more efficient.

If/when TSHTF, this is the guy that I would choose to live next door, was sorry to see him move.


----------

